# john deere 180 help



## hawkrooster (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently inherited a jd 180 mower with some issues. When I go to start it and turn the key on nothing happens. The dash lights do turn on. I have replaced the key ignition switch. I do hear a click noise in the front of the mower. I am able to start the mower by running a wire from the positive post on the batter to the post with the purple wire on the solenoid. Is there a problem with the wiring or the starter/solenoid? Another thing is one the engine is running, the PTO will not work. When the key switch is one and motor not running, I hear a clicking noise when I activate the PTO switch. I have a tech manual but I am still learning on this mower. any help would be appreciated. I just found this forum and thought I would give it a try.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It sounds like you have either a shorted out wire going to the pto or the safety switch is bad. Trace the wires to the pto and see if any have rub against the frame. Also check you book for the location of the safety switch which doesn't allow you to start the engine when the pto is engaged. 

Let us know what you find out.

Andy


----------



## hawkrooster (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the response. I recently had a minor shoulder surgery so I will check into it as soon as soon as I am able.


----------



## hawkrooster (Dec 8, 2008)

The safety switch was the culprit. Mower fires right up now thanks a bunch. I just bought a 185 from a neighbor with issues so I may be posting again.eace:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great news! Its always a releif to finally find the problem and have your tractor back in working condition.

Andy


----------

